# What to do?



## StargazerOmega (Dec 19, 2021)

If I asked to have my shift moved up to an earlier start would it show up in myTime? I called my store earlier in the week and then again yesterday and spoke with my ETL and to double check that my schedule had updated. The change was agreed to and I was told it would be updated. I go in later today and it still hasn't updated and now I'm wondering if I should call again before my shift, go in at the time that was agreed to or go in at my originally scheduled time?


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Dec 19, 2021)

Call and make sure that your schedule has been updated in the system. Otherwise if you go in at your original time you risk being late if your start time was moved earlier, and if you go in earlier at the agreed upon time and your schedule wasn’t changed, the time clock won’t let you punch in without an ETLs approval (unless things have changed recently). It’s better for all concerned to find out for sure, and a lot less stressful for you. Good luck!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 19, 2021)

Come in at earlier time. The lod will clock you in.
I am doing that today because the ad is huge.


----------

